# pointed or hollow pointed pellets?



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

whats the difference? what should each be used for?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

for your pellet gun I would suggest using hollow points with that much speed the pellet usually just goes strait through.if your using hollow points the pellet will expand and create a larger impact and wound channel. if your shooting bigger game like possums or crows you might want to use sharps they penetrate allot more. my favorite type of pellets are called predators they are a plastic tipped hollow point I think the plastic tip makes them less wind resistant. the crow magnum pellets are also very good but they slow down faster because they are more wind resistant also they weigh more than normal pellets which meens they go slower. I think the rws sharps are the best for penetration. :2cents: :strapped:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

You should get those Gamo raptor pellets they hop up the fps. by as much as 25%

I saw in my huntin magazines a guy shot a wild boar with a gamo extreme pellet guns with em. It had 1400fps. with normall pellets but with the raptors it was 1600fps. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

how does it increse FPS? isint that the guns job?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

they weigh less than normal pellets also there made out of a harder aloy they pennatrate a crapload but not much damage I shot a squrrel behind the front leg with one it went strait through but the squirrel ran about 5 ft before droping


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

so heres the question, which do you prefer?

pointed, or hollow point


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

hollow point... deffinitally


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Points for Penetration, if your game has tough skin, or deep skin, and Hollow for expansion, such as birds.


----------

